# Degla or Sarayat



## Englishson (6 mo ago)

Hello
Can you help
I’m moving there soon, company insists I live in Maadi. Which of the two areas should I aim for, Degla or Sarayat? I’m single, male, eating out and coffees would be my ideal
Neighbourhood. Thanks in advance.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Englishson said:


> Hello
> Can you help
> I’m moving there soon, company insists I live in Maadi. Which of the two areas should I aim for, Degla or Sarayat? I’m single, male, eating out and coffees would be my ideal
> Neighbourhood. Thanks in advance.





Englishson said:


> Hello
> Can you help
> I’m moving there soon, company insists I live in Maadi. Which of the two areas should I aim for, Degla or Sarayat? I’m single, male, eating out and coffees would be my ideal
> Neighbourhood. Thanks in advance.



Don't really know Maadi but do know that Road 9 has a lot of shops and restaurants on it also there is a metro system which runs through Maadi ...but maybe this might be of some help.....http://www.egyptmaingate.com/Article/4
Most of Cairo is a **** hole so your company is right in insisting that you live in Maadi.


----------

